# reclaimed pallet wood barn



## davduckman2010 (Nov 7, 2016)

I had to leave state for a few months for work while I was gone my 2 boys built this wood shop barn for me. it was wood that I drug home from shipping containers for big air handlers at Cleveland clinic hospital. I was stunned when I got back yesterday . they were going to throw all this scrap wood in the dumpsters. i made 5 trips home with this pile of SCRAP junk wood . they only spent 200.00 out of pocket on shingles drip edge and a box of nails for the nail gun all the wood was free. 14 x 14 x 16 ft tall. still have to put awning and deck on the front and wire the extra 2x2 led lights that were givin to me from the same job. ill add on the kiln in the back when I get another free load.  god I hate my job good to be home again

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 13


----------



## Kevin (Nov 7, 2016)

What a fantastic "welcome home dad" surprise! 

Welcome home Dave glad you're back. Hopefully for a while.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Nov 7, 2016)

That's awesome Duck, good to see you back! Tony


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 7, 2016)

Kevin said:


> What a fantastic "welcome home dad" surprise!
> 
> Welcome home Dave glad you're back. Hopefully for a while.


thanks I'm tired my body and mind are shot .dam Indians blew it. browns are a joke. go cavs missed the auction and those dam kids are killin all my critters with out me. other than that every things peachy

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 7, 2016)

Very cool , welcome back Duck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Nov 7, 2016)

That is awesome !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 7, 2016)

Thought you fell off the end of the earth! Great to have you back. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 7, 2016)

You got some handy boys! Great pics!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 7, 2016)

That's some great kids!! Glad you're back as I really enjoy your harvest pictures

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 7, 2016)

Demz iz good boyz rite thar!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 7, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> That's some great kids!! Glad you're back as I really enjoy your harvest pictures


its the middle of rut right now older boy got 2 does and missed a real nice buck 2 days ago my younger boy had a giant buck rattled in but just wouldn't come ten more feet yesterday . I got a tall tined 8 pointer on my land that's going to lose his head any day now -- I hope

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 7, 2016)

I could stand to have a mess of those teal right now - or are those mallard hens in the bottom pic? Wouldn't turn my back on those canvasbacks either! Or are those redheads I can't ID anymore!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 7, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I could stand to have a mess of those teal right now - or are those mallard hens in the bottom pic? Wouldn't turn my back on those canvasbacks either! Or are those redheads I can't ID anymore!


2 cans 2 widgen 4 blue bills and you gota luv them blue wing teal beast eatin duck there ever wuz

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 7, 2016)

Welcome back Duck! Great to see you again. Awesome barn too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 7, 2016)

Tell the boys, "Crate job".

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Nov 7, 2016)

Very lucky man indeed.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

